# Flashfoward



## sportscarmadman (Jun 1, 2010)

I was just wondering and the first series has just finished and it was epic and if anyone knew if there is going t be another series by the ending of the last series it looks like there will be but wondering if anyone knew


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 1, 2010)

No, it was cancelled.


----------



## neokingster (Jun 1, 2010)

Good to know that other people watch this. But no there isn't going to be a second series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Beaten to it. Damn


----------



## sportscarmadman (Jun 1, 2010)

well do u know what all that stuff was in the flashfowards right at the end of the show or was that just to fill the flashfoward


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 1, 2010)

It was based on a Book, why don't you give that a read?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 1, 2010)

I just watched the finale too, was pretty good but left a big gap and me craving for more. Here's hoping to a channel like SciFi picking it up for a second series. Problem with the finale was that it was meant as a season finale, not a series.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 1, 2010)

I found the series rather slow in some parts. The series finale was actually quite good. Pity they didn't renew it for another season, it still had some potential.


----------



## pitman (Jun 2, 2010)

I planed on watching this but now I don't want to watch it knowing the story doesn't wrap up.

Why did it got canceled ?
Low ratings ?
Stupid network executives  ?
A blizzard killed all the main actor ?


----------



## Am0s (Jun 2, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I planed on watching this but now I don't want to watch it knowing the story doesn't wrap up.
> 
> Why did it got canceled ?
> Low ratings ?
> ...



greed


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm angry. Why did they have to cancel Flashforward and leave it with a freaking cliffhanger?
I liked the show. It is was the one show I didn't pirate.

It had tons of potential. The concept was also great.


----------



## pitman (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope this has a huge fanbase so that they can do something like the fans of Jericho did (send plenty of stuff to the network etc.).


----------

